# Lizards Gallore



## orionmystery (May 25, 2014)

Up close with a Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus consobrinus IMG_0895 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


full body shot of a Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus)


Cyrtodactylus consobrinus IMG_9570 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Juvenile Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus consobrinus IMG_0587 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Face to face with a juvenile Great Angle-head Lizard (Gonocephalus grandis). Selangor, Malaysia.


Gonocephalus grandis IMG_663 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Profile shot of a juvenile Great Angle-head Lizard (Gonocephalus grandis)


Gonocephalus grandis IMG_0455 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_9971 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a juvenile Spotted House Gecko (Gekko monarchus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Gekko monarchus IMG_0211 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

That's pretty cool


----------



## orionmystery (May 26, 2014)

khaosphotography said:


> That's pretty cool



Thanks, khaosphotography!


----------



## baturn (May 26, 2014)

Always fun and interesting to open your threads. Great shots.


----------



## orionmystery (May 27, 2014)

baturn said:


> Always fun and interesting to open your threads. Great shots.



Thank you, Brian. Appreciate it


----------

